# New Carbon Fiber Rear Bumper Valence Panel!



## rgenco (Jan 25, 2006)

Thought you would like to see the new carbon fiber accessory I picked up last week from MADAudi...
What do you think?
Rob
BEFORE:








AFTER:








Another closer shot:


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: New Carbon Fiber Rear Bumper Valence Panel! (rgenco)*

Very nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JNV (May 28, 2003)

*Re: New Carbon Fiber Rear Bumper Valence Panel! (rgenco)*

it has been spectacular. 
Now the covers in Carbon Fiber for the mirrors








PD: can you put some pictures of the exhaust pipes that you take in the car? 
where you have bought them? 
How soldiers do they go?
tks


----------



## rgenco (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: New Carbon Fiber Rear Bumper Valence Panel! (JNV)*

Hi Javier,
I like the CF mirror covers also - but the aluminum ones shine so well with the Ibis White paint, I think I will keep them!
As for the exhaust, those are the stock pipes for the USA specification S6. So, I don't have any pictures or costs for them. I will say that they have a very deep growl - especially under full throttle! 








Glad you like the trim piece. Cheers,
Rob


----------



## JNV (May 28, 2003)

*Re: New Carbon Fiber Rear Bumper Valence Panel! (rgenco)*

Rob 
To tell you that I like your car a lot. Also the target right now is in fashion the color 




_Modified by JNV at 12:19 PM 9-11-2007_


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: New Carbon Fiber Rear Bumper Valence Panel! (GLI_Man)*

looks awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zuma (Jul 30, 2006)

WHITE is so hot


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (zuma)*

Looks great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

